# Collection überwachen (Servlet + AJAX)



## Novanic (14. Apr 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich bräuchte mal einen guten Ratschlag. 
Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine Seite die immer aktualisiert/neu geladen werden soll, sobald sich etwas in einer Collection verändert hat (wenn entweder add oder remove auf der Collection aufgerufen wurde).

Meine Idee wäre jetzt eine Art Listener-Servlet zu schreiben, dass per AJAX aufgerufen wird und in diesem Servlet wird dann solange die Größe der Collection überwacht, bis sich etwas verändert hat (bei Änderung -> Rückleitung zu AJAX-Seite).
Ist aber sicher nicht die schönste Lösung. Fällt euch ein besserer Lösungsansatz ein oder ist dieser in Ordnung?

Vielen Dank im Voraus! 

Gruß Nova


----------



## Guest (15. Apr 2007)

Delegate, Subclass oder Proxy.


----------



## Novanic (15. Apr 2007)

Hi,

ja wie ich eine Collection überwachen kann, weiß ich. Ich wollte aber eher wissen, ob das ein vernünftiger Ansatz ist, weil das Servlet ja so lange durch "aufgehalten" werden muss, bis sich etwas geändert hat.
Ablauf: AJAX-Seite -> Servlet -> Servlet wartet auf Änderungen -> AJAX-Seite

Dass das Servlet immer solange wartet bis sich etwas geändert hat, erscheint mir ziemlich unschön. Ich müsste ja auch eine Möglichkeit haben, die Überprüfung abzubrechen, wenn ich die AJAX-Seite verlasse oder was passiert dann mit dem Servlet dass ja theoretisch nicht beendet wurde?
Gibt es dafür eine bessere Lösung? Und könnte mein Ansatz in der Praxis Probleme machen?

Gruß Nova


----------



## Guest (15. Apr 2007)

Also ich würds mit Polling probieren, also keine permantente Verbindung sondern ein zyklisches "nachfragen", ob sich etwas geändert hat.


----------

